# Help finding stovepipe



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought a cast iron and steel wood burning cookstove earlier this year. It's time to hook it up and start using it for heat and meals. The stove is by Bridge Beach and Co. It has a warming shelf and a decorative cast iron "flue" surround that helps support the warming shelf. 

Here's the dilemma, the flue opening is oval shaped, 4" x 8.5". Where can I find stovepipe in this size? I have searched the internet all day and have come up empty. I need about 30" of oval stovepipe to get above the warming shelf before I can go with a reducer/converter pipe for the rest of the installation. Any suggestions?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

normally it is just round pipe that is squished a little, and on my son in laws I just made one, and at one time they made a tapered reducer, I would call lea-mans they would probably carry a piece (guess a 8" round would fit the oval) 8x3.14=25.12" so if you measure with (cloth is more flexible) around the lip on the oval you would know if it fits. if it does not possibly a 7" round (hard to find) may work, 21.98" around,

if you need to reduce it then you would probably want a tapered reducer but you can use a standard round reducer as well,

take a tape measure and measure the distance around the oval and then know what you want it reduced to, in size, 

If all else fails call Lehman's and I would think they could help one out.
http://www.lehmans.com/jump.jsp?itemID=0&itemType=HOME_PAGE

here is a 7" oval to 6" round reducer,
http://heating-and-cooling.hardware...-pipe-reducers/stovepipe-reducer--619272.aspx

I do not know if that is the piece you need or not, do a google search for oval to round reducer,
http://heating-and-cooling.hardwarestore.com/stove-pipe.aspx

this place has a few differ sizes, 
http://www.gascoals.net/Accessories/BlackStovePipe/tabid/413/Default.aspx


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

You might also try Atwoods or Sutherlands they usually have a lot of stove pipe and adaptors on hand..


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw an oval to round reducer at Ace Hardware today.


----------

